# Cant send PMs



## Ziggy Stardust (Aug 23, 2004)

Why is it when I try to send PMs they end up in the Outbox and dont go :x Thanks in anticipation.
Ziggy.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

They sit in the outbox till the other person reads it, then they go to the sentbox.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Neil 1003,
One has sat there for over a week then when I tried to send another one tonight and it also ended up in the Outbox I thought there was a problem  Thanks again.
Ziggy.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

No probs 



Ziggy Stardust said:


> One has sat there for over a week


Maybe they just don't want to read your message :wink: :roll:


----------

